# How to build a pedestal?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I see tire pedestal and pedestals made from reinforce pallets but can't find any specific instructions. Does anyone have a link or know how to make one?
thanks!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Going to take a guess that you are wanting something to train your mustang to stand on, yes?

The one place I read about is said a 3/4" piece of plywood over a pallet. I would only go one pallet high and just be sure what you cover the pallet in, is strong enough to keep the horse's hooves from going through. Make the plywood the same size and shape as the pallet and screw it down(last thing you want is to finally convince her to put a hoof up there and the plywood spring up in her face because of overhang, etc).

I imagine two pallets with plywood lined up would be a great start. She wouldn't have to try very hard to get all fours up there. Then to make it more impressive/challenging you slowly begin to decrease the size to one pallet and smaller. Maybe even stack the two pallets on top of each other(ratchet straps to secure them?) for a more vertical challenge? Just thoughts. Safety first!

Maybe more folks will answer. Took me a second to realize what you were asking(and I missed the post when it first came up).


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I found a site that had a picture of a tire pedestal. It appears to just be an old tractor tire with plywood over the top. Again, I would screw the plywood down so it doesn't shift or pop up. If it seems it would still pop up, you could probably put some cinderblocks inside of the tire(actually in the tire, not in the center) to weigh it down)

A Simple but Effective Confidence Course, P.3


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Unless you need it to be mobile fill the tire with dirt- pack it down tight. Then put your plywood over top (I built a frame around the tire so the plywood would not move) that way the dirt will support the weight.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Pallets? I wouldn't.

You are talking about something for a horse to stand on? Then 4x4's on the ground, close together, and 2x6 boards as the deck. Support underneath the boards must be close together so that the stretches of unsupported 2X6 are short. Use boards that don't have big knotholes.

Use pressure treated posts for ground contact. Better yet, use railroad ties on the ground and put your decking on those.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

ack, sorry, I didn't get email notifications and totally missed these posts til just now. Yes, for the little mustang to stand on. I was reading that it's beneficial to a horse's back to stand on a pedestal too so have another mare I'd like to try it on as well.
I had a thought last night I could just use the 2 steps leading up to my front porch-they are solid concrete-about a foot wide at least. Would work for the yearling anway.
I like that link! Good stuff on there. That horse is the same color as our Yuuki.


----------

